# Hi Veronica



## georgelepoete (Aug 30, 2009)

How Do I pay for that service 
And to become a member that is allowed to advertize?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

georgelepoete said:


> How Do I pay for that service
> And to become a member that is allowed to advertize?


Click on premium membership at the right hand side of the page.
Once you become a premium member you can advertise in the classified sections of the forum but not in the main forum.
Every country has its own classified section so you can place your adds there.

Regards 
Veronica


----------

